# VGA to HDMI converter not working



## EdmondDantes

I'm trying to connect my laptop to my television via a VGA to HDMI converter, but for whatever reason, I'm not getting any picture. 

All the parts are hooked up correctly. 

The screen resolution is set to one that the manual said is accepted.

I switched the input on the TV to HDMI, and I tried all the other options as well.

I hit the external video key and tried both "duplicate display" and "extended display" and neither did anything.

Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What converter are you currently using? What is the HDMI pluging into and what are you pluing the VGA into?


----------



## EdmondDantes

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What converter are you currently using? What is the HDMI pluging into and what are you pluing the VGA into?


Thank you. 

Here is the converter: For only $27.34 each when QTY 50+ purchased - VGA to HDMI® Converter | VGA to HDMI Converters

And the HDMI is plugged into the converter and the HDMI slot on my TV. On my TV, there are three slots. One on the side and two in the back. It's plugged into the side one, but I've also tried the other two as well, and when I checked to see if it was working, I tried changing the TV to all three HDMI inputs as well as all the other ones like Video, Component, etc..

The VGA cable is plugged into the converter and the laptop. I should mention that while the converter has two screws for the VGA cable, the laptop does not. It has an outlet that it is able to be plugged into, but nothing for the screws.


----------



## Tyree

Have you tried using a VGA to HDMI adapter to insure everything else is working properly? I've never tried a converter but I have doubts that the quality will be any better than using an adapter.


----------



## EdmondDantes

An VGA to HDMI adapter? You're talking about a separate product, right? If so, no, I haven't.


----------



## Tyree

Correct and most any PC shop or possible a box store should carry it:


----------



## EdmondDantes

I'd rather not spend another 30 something dollars on another product.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

They are not really $30.

In fact here is one for $4. Gold HDTV HDMI to VGA HD15 Adapter Cable 6ft 1.8M- eForCity-Computers & Electronics-Power & Cables-Cables


----------



## EdmondDantes

Turns out the converter wasn't compatible with my television. I returned it and got a refund, and now I'm thinking of getting another one, but I need some help making sure I get the right one this time. I hope no one minds me resurrecting this thread.

Anyway, someone mentioned a VGA to HDMI adapter. If I decide to get one of these, is there any way that I can be sure that it will be compatible with my TV? By the way, mny TV Sylvania LC320SLX, and my laptop is a Compaq Presario CQ57.

I kept the HDMI cable in case I want to get another converter. The guy from Monoprice's tech support recommended this USB to HDMI converter: For only $38.92 each when QTY 50+ purchased - USB 2.0 to HDMI® Display Adapter w/ Audio (1920 x 1080) | USB to Video Converters

Do you think this would be a better bet? I'd rather not spend so much money if I don't have to.


----------



## Tyree

I would just use an adapter. I have serious doubts a converter is going to improve picture quality.
A VGA to HDMI adapter will work if your TV has a HDMI input.


----------



## EdmondDantes

So it will work on any TV with HDMI output? Are you sure?


----------



## EdmondDantes

Sorry, but I just want to be clear because the last person who suggested the converter said that would be work, too, and I don't really know anything about what would cause it to work and not to work, so I just want to be sure.


----------



## Tyree

If the output device (PC/laptop) has a VGA output and your TV has a HDMI input the VGA to HDMI cable should give you video on the TV.


----------



## EdmondDantes

One thing, though: the VGA output on my laptop doesn't have the two little slots that you screw in, only the thing in the middle. This won't cause any problems, right?


----------



## JimE

VGA is analog. DVI/HDMI are digital. 

A simple VGA to HDMI cable will not work for most video chipsets as they don't/can't output a digital signal over the VGA port.

And no, the screws are only there to hold the connector in place. They have nothing to do with the signal.


----------



## EdmondDantes

Dogg said:


> VGA is analog. DVI/HDMI are digital.
> 
> A simple VGA to HDMI cable will not work for most video chipsets as they don't/can't output a digital signal over the VGA port.


So I will need the converter?

What would you recommend? I'd like to get something a little cheaper than the converter I linked to, but I don't know what I should be looking for to insure that it works this time. I listed the model of my TV and laptop a couple posts above.


----------



## JimE

I would say yes. As for a recommendation, I've not used any. Any brand name model should be fine. Or check with monoprice (I assume that is the link you posted above?), their hardware is generally low in price and good quality. You could also verify with them if it will work in your configuration before you buy it.


----------



## EdmondDantes

A couple final questions...

1. If I want to use USB rather than VGA, do I need a USB to HDMI converter, or will a USB to HDMI adapter also be acceptable?

2. I posted the link to the converter the guy from Monoprice recommended. Is there any reason that that one would work but another somewhat cheaper version wouldn't? That's probably a stupid question, but as I said, I don't know exactly what the source of the incompatibility was, so I'm kind of in the dark as far as what I need to be looking for specifically.


----------



## EdmondDantes

Anyone?


----------



## JimE

1. You will need a USB "video card", not an adapter cable.

2. Any converter of the same type will work. Just buy from a reputable retailer.


----------



## EdmondDantes

I bought this USB to HDMI adapter: For only $38.81 each when QTY 50+ purchased - USB 2.0 to HDMI® Display Adapter w/ Audio (1920 x 1080) | USB to Video Converters

But the problem is, I hooked it up, installed the drivers, and still I'm not getting any picture on my TV screen. I have the input set to the correct station. Everything's installed correctly. And I even reinstalled the drivers from the website of the company that produces the adapter. Still nothing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## JimE

Is the TV being recognized? You will need to configure the desktop display settings to extend the desktop to the TV. You also need to ensure you are using a TV spec resolution (ie: 480P/720P?1080P @ 60hz).


----------



## EdmondDantes

Yes, it's able to detect the TV, and I tried selecting both "duplicate display" and "extend display", and nothing happened. My TV's resolution is 1366 X 768, and that's what I have it set on.


----------



## EdmondDantes

Does anyone have any ideas?

Because I'd really like to get this thing working, but I don't know what else to do at this point.


----------



## JimE

Are you using the Windows display settings or the included software?


----------



## EdmondDantes

"Windows display settings"?

I've tried installing the drivers several ways. The first way was by using the Windows auto-detect thingy (I'm not sure what you call it). With this, I wasn't getting any picture, so when I asked online what I should, I was told to uinstall/reinstall the drivers. Then I went to my device manager to delete the drivers, but couldn't find them anywhere, so I installed them. Here, the only I can of that I might have did wrong is that I install the same drivers twice -- first the stable version than the beta version, thinking they were two different drivers -- but I was told by a guy in Monoprice's tech support chat that this shouldn't be any problem. Next, I tried uinstalling the drivers, which this time I was able to do as there an option in my device manager that said "USB display adapter". In right-clicked that, selected uninstall, ticked the box that said to delete the software along with it, and then clicked okay. I tried uinstalling the drivers and then reinstalling them using the software, but after I select my operating system on the prompt and click next and whatever else, I get a message saying that this software isn't compatible with my operation system, even though it says that it supports that OS, and then it suggests that I should download a more up to date version of their software from their website, but when I try to do that now, I get a message saying the software is already installed and up to date, even though I uninstalled it. 

I'm not sure if this is why I'm not getting any picture, though.


----------



## JimE

Windows Display Settings = right click on the desktop, driver icon in the Status bar by the clock, or through Control Panel

I asked because of this statement "Yes, it's able to detect the TV, and I tried selecting both "duplicate display" and "extend display", and nothing happened". 

I can only assume basic setup is covered in the User Manual, but according to the user comments, setup/configuration of the output is controlled via the hardware drivers/software....NOT by Windows. 

Windows can only control the video configuration of items using a standard video card. This is a USB device, so all configuration is handled by the devices own drivers.

Sorry that I can't be more clear, but I've not used this type of hardware. I prefer and have always used a hardware only solution (ie: video card).


----------

